# Where can I download a workshop manual



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Do a google search and it will take you to what's available.


----------



## Fuhnominon (Mar 19, 2015)

Thank you for your response. I already did that but when I click on the various links one of them are actually for 2016 2nd generation model. At least not thus far. I get up to 2015 year. So hope to get a link for 2016 2nd generation.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

I haven't seen a free 2nd gen manual show up anywhere. It's available for purchase at helminc.com in paper or digital formats. This is the actual GM workshop information, not a dumbed down $20 manual like in advance Auto parts.

Online web based subscriptions from Alldata, ProDemand and others will also get you access to quality manuals, though excellent resources, they tend to be missing little bits of info here and there. They are often great for the 98% they have though.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Unlike other consumer devices, I've never seen a free automotive maintenance manual. Helm is the official source, but it's pricey. I'd look at a subscription to Alldata and download from there.


----------



## Fuhnominon (Mar 19, 2015)

Ma v e n said:


> I haven't seen a free 2nd gen manual show up anywhere. It's available for purchase at helminc.com in paper or digital formats. This is the actual GM workshop information, not a dumbed down $20 manual like in advance Auto parts.
> 
> Online web based subscriptions from Alldata, ProDemand and others will also get you access to quality manuals, though excellent resources, they tend to be missing little bits of info here and there. They are often great for the 98% they have though.


Thanks so much for this info. I appreciate the help ?


----------



## Fuhnominon (Mar 19, 2015)

ChevyGuy said:


> Unlike other consumer devices, I've never seen a free automotive maintenance manual. Helm is the official source, but it's pricey. I'd look at a subscription to Alldata and download from there.


Thanks a million ?


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Gen2 isn't available yet. 

Or wasn't last time I looked.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

snowwy66 said:


> Gen2 isn't available yet.


From what source? Since there won't be a MY 2020 Cruze, Haynes is probably writing theirs now. I'd expect at least 2018 to be available from Helm and other professional sources.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

snowwy66 said:


> Gen2 isn't available yet.
> 
> Or wasn't last time I looked.


2016 is available in paper, 2016 and 2017 are both available as digital copy on USB, 2018 comes out on USB next month, 16-19 are all currently available web based subscriptions.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

snowwy66 said:


> Gen2 isn't available yet.
> 
> Or wasn't last time I looked.


2016 is available in paper, 2016 and 2017 are both available as digital copy on USB, 2018 comes out on USB next month, 16-19 are all currently available web based subscriptions.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Chilton, Haynes, alldata.

Nothing available for gen2. 2016 up. As of last fall. 

I haven't looked lately. 

I would imagine there shouldn't be a need for 3 years. Since manufacture coverage.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Alldatadiy currently has single car subscriptions available for 16 and 17s. Alldatapro has the 18 as well, but alldatapro is much more expensive as you get access to not just your specific vehicle, but virtually everything sold in America since 1982, save for Ferrari, Lamborghini, Tesla and Sterling. LOL

The actual factory manuals on USB for $200 are a killer deal from Helm. Don't need internet, you can load them onto virtually any device, you own it forever it's not a subscription, and you can sell it to get money back, and they don't get as worn out or dirty as the $375+ paper manuals do. Not to mention it's alot easier to carry a single tablet, then it is to carry near about 3000pages of paper.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

snowwy66 said:


> Chilton, Haynes, alldata.


The only Haynes manual I've see is for a "line" of cars, not individual years. As such, the first gen Cruze manuals didn't come out until the second gen was upon us. A quick look at the Chilton website suggests they do the same. The first gen manual is 2011-2015, so I doubt if it was published much before 2016.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Nice alldata finally has it. 

I might just actually subscribe for $30 per year.


----------



## Fuhnominon (Mar 19, 2015)

snowwy66 said:


> Gen2 isn't available yet.
> 
> Or wasn't last time I looked.


Oh I see, that explains a lot! Thank you


----------



## Fuhnominon (Mar 19, 2015)

snowwy66 said:


> Nice alldata finally has it.
> 
> I might just actually subscribe for $30 per year.


Great! Thanks for that update. I will check them out.


----------



## Fuhnominon (Mar 19, 2015)

ChevyGuy said:


> snowwy66 said:
> 
> 
> > Chilton, Haynes, alldata.
> ...


Ohh! This is very good info to know. Thanks so much


----------



## Fuhnominon (Mar 19, 2015)

Ma v e n said:


> Alldatadiy currently has single car subscriptions available for 16 and 17s. Alldatapro has the 18 as well, but alldatapro is much more expensive as you get access to not just your specific vehicle, but virtually everything sold in America since 1982, save for Ferrari, Lamborghini, Tesla and Sterling. LOL
> 
> The actual factory manuals on USB for $200 are a killer deal from Helm. Don't need internet, you can load them onto virtually any device, you own it forever it's not a subscription, and you can sell it to get money back, and they don't get as worn out or dirty as the $375+ paper manuals do. Not to mention it's alot easier to carry a single tablet, then it is to carry near about 3000pages of paper.


Thanks so so much for all this valuable info.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Fuhnominon said:


> Thanks so so much for all this valuable info.


If you click on the quote with the text bubble and the plus sign (it is called multi-quote) for each of the posts you want to answer, especially when you want to say basically the same thing, and then on the last one also select reply with quote, you get multiple quotes from others in one window at the same time.

My next post will do just that. It is a time saver and redundancy eliminator all-in-one.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Fuhnominon said:


> Great! Thanks for that update. I will check them out.


you can answer individually



Fuhnominon said:


> Oh I see, that explains a lot! Thank you





Fuhnominon said:


> Ohh! This is very good info to know. Thanks so much





Fuhnominon said:


> Thanks so so much for all this valuable info.


or all at once. I forgot to mention that you will see a checkmark when you select a multi-quote and it will span across multiple pages too.


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

snowwy66 said:


> Nice alldata finally has it.
> 
> I might just actually subscribe for $30 per year.


I should get one for my Cruzes as well. I have a 5-year alldata subscription for my daughter's 2013 Escape. My experience with it thus far is that it's pretty good, but does have some holes here and there. So I complement it with a Haynes. Between those two and the web, I feel like I have pretty good coverage <fingers crossed>. 

I got both the Haynes and the Chilton's for my Cruzes. While they're both published by the same parent company, at a glance, the two books appeared different, but when looking up the clutch bleeding procedure (in response to a thread here), I found the same clunky verbiage in both books. So getting both may have been a waste of ~20 bucks, but I can live with that.

I think having one of the books along with an alldata subscription (or similar) is a good approach for coverage. Being able to carry the book out into the garage is handy. And anything I print off the alldata site, I stuff into the book for later reference.

Re: Cruze diesels: Neither of my books covers the LUZ. Not sure about alldata, but any diesel owner who decides to purchase a subscription should be sure it has diesel coverage.

HTH.

Doug

.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Alldatapro covers it pretty well, as they tend to have the exact factory manual. I don't know if the DIY subscription offer different material. I may subscribe just to do a comparison.


----------



## Fuhnominon (Mar 19, 2015)

Great stuff guys. This info is invaluable. I'll research everything you suggested and I am confident I will be just fine ??


----------



## Btec (Feb 9, 2019)

I use http://www.csmans.com/chevrolet_sonic_repair_manual-591.html it’s for a sonic but ah better than nothing or paying for it


----------



## everett33 (Aug 1, 2018)

ccruze dot com

(Cant post links with under 3 total posts)

The search tool is useless. Click on "sitemap" and control+F to find what you want.

-Everett


----------



## cruzedrivermike (Jul 23, 2018)

https://www.helminc.com/helm/homepage.asp?r=https://www.google.com/


----------

